# Delta Scroll Saw 40-650



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

In need of some help here. After reading many threads over the past years, I can readily see I'm definitely not alone on this one. Finding Delta parts, which are discontinued...........What's a Woodworker to do?

I bought this tool realizing it was missing some parts, on the lower blade attachment. I ordered and received about 10 parts, and still need a few more. I have no clear picture of how it all goes together. The diagrams on-line just aren't clear enough, and are too small. 

Hoping to hear from someone who has conquered this feat, and will share their knowledge, experience, and sources.

Thanks.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I share your pain of dealing with Delta replacement parts...

I got a 14" bandsaw a while back with some broken or missing parts. I ordered them (or at least what was in stock) from Delta, and nothing was right. Thread on the bolts were off, or wrong size all together. Not to mention I had no idea this stuff had even shipped until it showed up about 3 weeks later.

I was able to figure out what part I needed from the diagram, and then searched elsewhere. I found the bracket to hold my guide blocks on ebay for about 1/8th of the price from Delta which was out of stock anyway. Part showed up in no time and works perfectly. Try searching ebay with what you think the part might be called.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Capn.......

We are not alone. I've heard this from many others. I just can't believe a long standing, trusted name in quality woodworking tools, would leave it's loyal customers high and dry. 

I just posted the same to Canadian Woodworkers Forum, hopeful for a positive hit from up there.

You were fortunate to find what you were searching for, I hope some of your luck rubs off on me. :yes:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Try to shoot an email to Delta.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I sent this letter to Delta this evening, looking for some answers. I hope it will help some of the frustrated Delta tool owners, whom are experiencing problems such as I.

Delta,


I'm here to ask a question on behalf of thousands of loyal Delta Woodworking tool owners.

As a member of many woodworking forums in the U.S.A. and in Canada, I'm on a mission to inform my fellow forum buddies what the heck is going on at Delta. Why are parts no longer available for tools which we paid good money for, and were relying on your former reputation of delivering quality AND service?

How could simple parts be obsolete? A part #1347401, Spring, not available? #1347384 Chuck Pin, not available. Come on here, we have tools which cost hundreds, and in some case thousands of dollars, and we can't use them any longer, due to your poor service? 

Your colorful website offering parts is great, but if we can't get one part, the tools and your website are worthless.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Well put in my opinion. Not too harsh, but gets the point across. Now we wait for a response...... Hopefully that is not "out of stock" as well haha


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just found this site www.acetoolrepair.com/ while reading some info on a Canadian Forum.

I looked it up, and am filling my cart with Delta/Porter Cable parts. The listed delivery time is 10-14 days. It sure beats N/A. Hopefully, I'm not disappointed, but figure it's sure worth a try. This may just be the source to help others find their needed replacement parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Let us know how it turns out. It would be nice to know if they have the parts we are all desperate for.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Capn, 

I certainly will. You might go to the site sometime and punch in a part # to try your luck. You can always clear it if you're not ready to place an order.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I received this email from a good man at Delta, today. Please read it to get a better understanding of just exactly what has taken place. I hope it serves to dispel any rumors which you may have heard. 

To: cey146

I’m writing in regards to your email of a couple weeks back about the state of Delta’s parts business. Believe me, you’re not telling us anything we don’t already know! The parts situation is a major problem and the prime reason behind a lot of the rumors and misinformation circulating within the wood working community.

I’m going to share some information with you, not to deflect or place blame, but to give you a clearer understanding of the problems and the myriad of roadblocks we face to rebuild the parts business & restore faith in Delta’s commitment to product support.

Prior to Delta’s purchase by Chang Type Industrial in 2011, Delta was a private company for 24 years, then owned by Rockwell for 38 years, then owned by Pentair Corp for 22 years (and consolidated with Porter-Cable), then owned by Black & Decker for 6 years. Each of these owners utilized a different part numbering system and each managed Delta using different business models & philosophies. During each of these ownership changes varying amounts of product information was and was not passed on to the next owner. Some firms were better stewards of Delta records than others.

Prior to closing the Tupelo plant Pentair (proudly) produced a 20 year supply of parts manufactured in that facility. The tooling for these parts was then destroyed and I have no idea what happened to the majority of the engineering drawings for those parts. Black & Decker never took procession of those parts drawings and specifications, therefore, none were passed on to Chang Type Industrial. When Black & Decker saw this 20 year supply of parts their business model viewed it as excessive inventory and a good percentage of these parts were destroyed.

This next portion of the story is educated conjecture on my part. When companies buy other firms involved in the same or similar business it’s done for a variety of reasons. In the case of Black & Decker it appears the Delta/Porter-Cable purchase was to eliminate or minimize competition to the DeWalt product line and provide another brand name to market B&D produced products; if you can’t beat’em, then buy’em! And, a fair amount of rebranding of products among the Delta, DeWalt, Black & Decker, and Porter-Cable names was done. They also seem to have had a much more aggressive or conservative approach to inventory levels and how far beyond warranty expiration a product has parts support. They ran a pretty lean ship when it came to inventory. If you look at the types of tool products marketed by Black & Decker, Delta’s traditional portable and stationary machinery business doesn’t fit their market expertise. So, B&D put Delta up for sale and Chang Type won the bidding war. During a slow process the Delta inventories, customer lists, what was left of historical information, etc. was transferred to Chang Type.

In total there’s somewhere in the neighborhood of 30,000+ Delta part numbers with roughly a third having demand great enough to warrant carrying inventory; that’s a guess because no sales history was transferred by Black & Decker. So, here’s what we’ve got to build a parts inventory: no sales history prior to 2011, no engineering drawings for most product components, no tooling for anything produced by the Tupelo plant or offshore, no samples, and no vendors to supply the parts. Parts inventory for Delta product transferred from B&D was minimal at best. We are gradually identifying critical parts, scrounging sample parts for prospective vendors to base quotations, and finding vendors to supply the parts. In many cases the tooling costs are very high and minimum production runs to produce an affordable part are not economically sound.

Regarding the two part numbers in your email: 1347401 spring, 1347384 chuck pin. Those 2 parts are used on only one Delta product, the 40-650 T1/T2 scroll saw which was last manufactured by Pentair ten years ago or so. B&D transferred an inventory of 11 springs and 18 chuck pins, no engineering drawings for either part, and no sales history. With the recent 3 year sales history of about 4 springs and 6 chuck pins a year it hardly warrants using time and resources to source these two parts that can otherwise be used to find more critical parts for something like the 14” cast iron band saw which was produced from the 1930’s until 2011. This is just one of a multitude of tough decisions we face on parts issues daily and despite our best efforts to the contrary someone is going be left unhappy.

We have a deep parts hole to crawl out of and it’ll be a long slow process reaching a decent inventory level to satisfy most machine owners. I encourage all the folks in customer service to take that extra step to finds parts from sources outside Delta to help our customers. Sometimes we’re successful, sometimes not. I hope you have a better understanding of why Delta part support is messed up and perhaps you’ll share some this letter’s contents.


After reading that, one can only imagine the task which Delta is faced with, in order to satisfy their customers. I hope they can pull out of this mess.


----------

